
US to ban passenger flights from China - onemoresoop
https://www.bbc.com/news/business-52912517
======
redis_mlc
I wouldn't read too much into this, as corona is still active. Also, Chinese
airports are fairly tough on sick passengers, so the average American doesn't
want to get stuck in a holding room or quarantine hospital over there.

(I cancelled a planned trip in Feb. for literally that reason, "I don't wanna
get stuck in a holding room in Pudong." Also, airport staff are polite, but
don't speak English. Pro tip: use a smartphone translator from English ->
Chinese -> English.)

But the article has an interesting statistic that's amazing:

> In January, there were about 325 round-trip flights weekly between the US
> and China.

Wow. That's 97,500 passengers each way at 300 pax per trip.

There's no way to contain a pandemic with traveller numbers like that.

(It does strengthen my position that the SF Bay Area likely has fairly
advanced herd immunity already.)

------
diebeforei485
China is refusing to let US carriers fly to China again, even though Chinese
carriers are still flying.

So, this is reciprocity.

> Beijing in March said domestic and foreign airlines could operate no more
> than one weekly flight between China and any given country, adding that
> carriers could not exceed the level of service they were offering on 12
> March. The Department of Transportation said the March order had effectively
> banned US airlines, which had voluntarily suspended service...

------
wuwuno
I would have been a great idea on December 30th.

------
generatorguy
just as other countries closed their borders to China it seems fair for China
to now close its borders or not accept flights to/from other countries with
uncontrolled spread of covid.

~~~
glofish
But that is not what this is about. Read the title at very least, it is about
US banning the flights from China.

China does allow flights to and from the US on Chinese airlines - the
"fairness" you allude to implies that US airlines should be able to fly to
China as well.

~~~
generatorguy
Despite the title there are a lot of restrictions from the chinese side as
well:

>Beijing in March said domestic and foreign airlines could operate no more
than one weekly flight between China and any given country

>The Department of Transportation said the March order had effectively banned
US airlines

>In recent weeks, China has moved to loosen restrictions on charter flights
from some countries but not the US

Even domestic chinese airlines are only allowed 1 flight per week between
china and any country

